# Valve question- what are symptoms?



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey Guys 

I have a general question about the valves in these small engines. I have a small engine repair shop that I do on the side, I havent ran into any motors yet that had valve issues. What are the symptoms of having valve problems in an engine. I know the obvious.. backfiring, missing, smoking, low compression. what else would an engine do that would make you think there was a valve problem? 

what happens when the valve guides are bad ? 

Thanks in advance for the info.

Mark


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

Dimark1009 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have a general question about the valves in these small engines. I have a small engine repair shop that I do on the side, I havent ran into any motors yet that had valve issues. What are the symptoms of having valve problems in an engine. I know the obvious.. *backfiring, missing, smoking, low compression*. what else would an engine do that would make you think there was a valve problem?
> 
> what happens when the valve guides are bad ?



Mark,

You answered your own questions above only leaving out spitting fuel back out of the carb (valve not guide).....A worn guide could cause all the above.


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

*another question ...*

Thanks Restrorob, 

I just wasnt sure if their were other things that could be telltale signs or not.

so how about a couple more questions ...

if the guides are wore, you will know how ? 

will the valve "wiggle" in the guide?, what is the procedure for replacing the guides? 

which Briggs tools are needed for that operation? 

Thanks


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

Dimark1009 said:


> if the guides are wore, you will know how ?
> will the valve "wiggle" in the guide?


Yes, They will wiggle.




> what is the procedure for replacing the guides?
> which Briggs tools are needed for that operation?



Briggs has valve guide replacement tool kits, One for 1/4" and one for 5/16" valve stems.

You tap the old guide then install a remover tool that jacks it out of the hole, Then you have a installer tool to install the new guide then a guide tool and finish reamer.


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

i had one techumseh 12 hp HH120 that the intake valve was bad spit fire out the carb caught engine and tractor it was on (FIRE) sure made me move fast to get my extingusher off the wall , but where would i find new valves both intake and exhaust , im guesing (tusla engine wherhouse ) as there aint no dealers near me that i know of bad parts in engines do funny things ,


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

timbo said:


> where would i find new valves both intake and exhaust


They are pricey....

http://search.cartserver.com/search...cumseh_Parts&maxhits=20&keywords=31940&go=GO!

http://search.cartserver.com/search...cumseh_Parts&maxhits=20&keywords=31942&go=GO!

I won't purchase from TEW any longer, They screwed me around on my last order and didn't give me free shipping as they said.


----------

